# Cockatiels and Keyboards



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko has a strange obsession with my keyboard. As I am typing this, Yoko is trying to bite off the "K." :rofl: Who else's cockatiel likes to do this? So funny!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

YES. Coco (and Honey) have abused my old laptop immensely. I can't even find some of the missing keys. :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

There are chew marks on my X key and my F3 key is out of alignment


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Given that more than one study has found that keyboards are pretty filthy, I don't let Cassie near it, as much as she wants to have a nibble!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Haha! So funny! 
slugabed, thank you for the advice. I make sure to sanitize my keyboard often .


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

My tiel Riley does but not always. Seems like she has to be in the mood.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a rather expensive mechanical keyboard, so I've established with Phoenix that it's a no chew object, but he does like to walk across it and "help" me type


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I also find that jigsaw pieces are a target. I don't always know till I get to the end and find some missing.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have a left or right arrow anymore and Sam is working on the up and down


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I had to buy a new laptop! He's not allowed on this one now.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Hahaha! I love hearing all your stories about your demolished keyboards! :rofl:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a "skin" on my keyboard. It's a silicone cover. It's absolutely great for preventing key removal. The birds do try to chew on the edges of it. I generally shoo them away. I'm thinking about getting them their own laptop LOL.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Incidentally, anyone knows about how safe the various plastics used in keyboards are for the birds to nibble on? Here's a list:

http://deskthority.net/wiki/Keycap_construction

Might get a new cheapish keyboard and stuff the crevices with food if it's safe enough to do so.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have this problem with Emerald my GCC. She will bite off the Esc key and fly away forcing me to chase her lol.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> I have this problem with Emerald my GCC. She will bite off the Esc key and fly away forcing me to chase her lol.


Haha! It must be tiring chasing a conure all around the room.


----------

